
Show HN: Ai Works – Discover the Best Ai Opportunities - charliejrgower
https://ai.works-hub.com/
======
nixebastian
Wait, is this Ai to get a job in Ai? This is getting meta...

------
block_chain_
finally, someone's using an AI to get rid of all those stringy tech recruiters

